# Watchmakers Lathe



## creativewriting (Dec 18, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with a watchmakers/jewelers lathe?  I have a line on one and didn't want to spend the cash if it wouldn't turn a pen.  The size is great and the workability also seems like a perk.  I am not planning on turning anything but pens and pen components so that isn't a factor in my decision.
 
Advise????


----------



## handplane (Dec 18, 2009)

It depends on the type you are looking at.  Some of them would work better than others.  Most that I looked at were very accurate.  They did not have a lot of power though.  If only used for pens this could work with light cuts.  If using a cross slide with a tool holder it would probably be great.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 18, 2009)

What Brand?  As stated by Handplane they lack enough power to turn much more than they were intended for.


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 18, 2009)

I am looking at a Moseley or Boley. These are older lathes in great condition. The motor is mounted seperately. The Moseley has 1/2 HP and the other (I believe) is the same if not a 3/4. The motors can be replaced, but are currently working just fine.


----------



## TomW (Dec 18, 2009)

Most dont have tailstock, and very small through hole in headstock.  I'd prefer a woodworking lathe.


----------



## TheRealSmith (Dec 18, 2009)

you could use it to turn pens...(you would need a longer tool rest) also it is very small but the motors can be upgraded. I know a guy in NYC that deals with parts for them if you get it let me know and I will find his number and web address.

Dan
Burlieve it or Knot


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 18, 2009)

> Most dont have tailstock, and very small through hole in headstock. I'd prefer a woodworking lathe.


 
These both have tailstocks and indexing slides (some collets too). I am one of those that likes to turn one pen barrell at a time so I think the tool rest will be sufficient. I am hoping to make small metal components that I can't currently make on my wood lathe.


----------



## jbmauser (Dec 18, 2009)

I turned my first pen on a Unimat lathe.  It worked out well but it was not great.  I moved up to Craftsman lathe.  I don't know how much the lathe you are looking at will run you but if the price is close to a Sherline or Tiag I would go for one of those.  With them you could turn your own bushings, pin mandrels etc.  One last comment, small is handy but not comfortable working, sanding, finishing.  A little room is nice.  Best of luck, JB


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 18, 2009)

I have one that I play with, the only drawback is it doesn't have a live center.  You can make a pen or anything else that will fit between the centers.  The live center issue can be fixed, but I never saw a need for spending the time or money to make one.  Easy to load up and take to our cabin to try out ideas. 

Would I want to make all of my pens and calls on it?  No way, I prefer a big 300 pound piece of cast iron.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 18, 2009)

1/2 and 3/4 will do fine for turning pens and pen parts. Variable speed pulleys?  I only turn one tube at a time center to center also.  Price?  taigs are about 450.00 Sherline more but you can get good deals off Ebay.    Mike


----------

